# Launch Mode



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone ever check this out, In the 04 brocheure it says if u hold the brake and apply throttle the back end will squat down for automatics only, Launch Mode. But if u apply the hand brake on an M6 and come up on the clutch in first gear it really squats down,release handle & go.Mine is an 05.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never tried that.....:cool


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Well i noticed that it sqauts down when i did my frist burnout in my 06 A4. But i can positve things happening if i decided to launch it instead. I'll have to try tomorrow.. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------

